# Jim Humble MMS



## riderr (Nov 13, 2008)

Heres a link that would compliment every first aid kit.One purchase is a two year supply.What I like about it is it can purify drinking water.That is a big essential.
MMS - Miracle Mineral Solution
Im new here and would like to say hello


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Tell us about the product. What makes it better than other solutions?


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Personally, anything sold with the word "miracle" in the name is suspect for me. It screams 'snake oil'... nothing more than a concoction of regularly available items relabelled with some fancy name as a 'secret blend'. 

No matter how good it is... I would probably avoid it just because of the 'miracle' labelling. Bad/unprofessional advertising in my opinion.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a strong suspicious leaning towards this being spam.


----------



## Ebin (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, no survivalist is gonna buy something just because it has "miracle" printed on the box.


----------

